# FretFind2D problems



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to know how to print out the neck templates at 100% 
because if i print them they always come out smaller.
and what is the normal string width at nut and bridge for a 1" fan?
and what is fret board overhang and calculation method?
I'm so confused


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

100% scale - save as PDF multipage. Print the PDF and on the print settings make sure it is scaled to 100%.

-Overhang, this is the space of fretboard outside of the E and E strings. I think 4mm is a standard. About that anyway.

-Calculation method - this is related to microtonal fretting and such. Leave it at 12 for a normal 12 note per octave guitar.

-String width has nothing to do with the fan. It's to do with string spacing. Standard string spacing is about 6.8mm at the nut and 10.16-10.6 at the bridge I think. So string width (E-E width) = String spacing x (number of strings minus one).
I.e number of gaps between the strings.


Just a comment on how you thought it was related to the fan - you're right that it would vary measuring across the nut or bridge because it's angled. However, it seems that for the purpose of this calculation they take an average, measuring a straight line at 90 degrees to the strings on the middle string. I.e the middle scale length. Don't worry about this. Just fill in string width with ordinary string spacing figures.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 23, 2012)

ok thanks but any body knows how to print this





in 1:1 scale
Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » A DIY EGS Guitar


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 23, 2012)

To print my plans at 1:1 using only A4 papers, I use postrazor. It's free, and it works very well.

For the other questions, see the answer of EtherealEntity.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

That page says you're meant to download what I presume is a scale drawing. Let me find it 1 sec, I know it was mentioned in a thread here recently.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

It's an EPS file, I don't know what is meant to open that but mine opened in Paint Shop Pro (old image editor)
strandberg template.eps

The scale is correct, though I did have to press no to scaling on print view. Be careful with any autoscaling options in whatever software you use.


----------



## silent_k (Mar 23, 2012)

EPS is a vector drawing file format -- I believe it's the native format for programs like Adobe Illustrator but will obviously open in other programs, too.

Multipage printing has worked fine for me with FretFind. For the Strandberg body, if you don't want to do multipage you could take it to a print shop that has a plotter/poster printer so you can print it on a single sheet of paper. I did this recently with a 1:1 drawing of a Klein shape -- it was expensive but gave me a master I could trace onto another sheet of paper that got glued to some MDF to make a template.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for all the advice


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> 100% scale - save as PDF multipage. Print the PDF and on the print settings make sure it is scaled to 100%.
> 
> -Overhang, this is the space of fretboard outside of the E and E strings. I think 4mm is a standard. About that anyway.
> 
> ...



isn't the calculation method simply adjusting your 0 fret "the one that is 90 degrees to the world while maintaining the standard 12 tone scale? . You can adjust it to be at the 12th the 5th the 7th, wherever you want but doing so cramps your frets if your scale is to long from 25.5 to 27.5 for example if i moved calculation method to 5th fret it starts gettign real real cramped at 14th up.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Nope, that is the perpendicular fret distance


----------



## ElRay (Mar 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Just a comment on how you thought it was related to the fan - you're right that it would vary measuring across the nut or bridge because it's angled. However, it seems that for the purpose of this calculation they take an average, measuring a straight line at 90 degrees to the strings on the middle string. I.e the middle scale length.


Yes, because the frets are not parallel, the geometry requires that the string-to-string spacing along the nut/bridge has to be the same percentage of the total highest-to-lowest spacing. If the strings are equally spaced center-to-center, it's equivalent, regardless of the nut and/or bridge angle. You can actually lay-out the strings with any spacing (even equal space between strings, for a given set of gauges) at the nut, the trick/problem comes into play when you lay-out the bridge. The bridge needs the same proportional spacing along the angled-bridge, which makes the math a bit more involved and the spacing at the bridge will very likely seem very off to most folks because it will neither be equally spaced center-to-center nor have equal spacing between strings.

This is not an issue with single scaled instruments because any group of lines that cross a series of parallel lines will always be divided proportionally. That's why you can lay-out a single-scaled guitar with proportional (~equal between the strings) spacing at the nut and equal center-to-center spacing at the bridge. 

Ray


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Nope, that is the perpendicular fret distance



right on thanks for the help on that, I see it only shows up when you decide you want a multi scale. .33258 ftw! 


http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/f...t[]=0&t[]=0&u=in&sl=multiple&scale=et&o=equal


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

do it like i did it once! get the full scaled image ready in paint, Photoshop, adobe reader idk, get a piece of a4 paper, stick it to your screen, draw over it with a very light pencil, put all the pieces together xD sound crazy but it helps if you are at your last resort xD


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

^ I have a feeling you're right but would that not depend on monitor and resolution settings? (Note - I do not understand a thing about monitors)


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ I have a feeling you're right but would that not depend on monitor and resolution settings? (Note - I do not understand a thing about monitors)



my monitor is 17 inch so way enough space. jeah it takes some measuring to get things right. i drew one on a small scale and sized it up when it was finished. its just a matter of scaling down every single thing and sizing it up afterwords


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep for sure, as long as you check  I'm sure there is a way you could be confident that a picture designed as 10 inches for example would indeed appear as 10 inches on your particular screen, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 23, 2012)

I repeat myself, but if you want to print on A4 an image or anything that is greater than this, *posterazor *is very great. It took me less than 10 min to install, use and print the 3 plans for my actual builds. And it's very less hazardous for your screen.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 24, 2012)

I still cant print it out in 100% (fretfind2d)
Maybe its my adobe settings or something? anybody?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2012)

When you press print, set Page Scaling to None


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2012)

You then want to stick it together so that the borders overlap.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was wondering the correct way to print one of these out too. I need a 7 string 24 fret 27" scale print out. I know how to print it out to scale, but how would you go about doing that at home? Wouldn't you need specially sized paper?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 24, 2012)

i cant find my problem


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 24, 2012)

is some thing wrong with this
http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/#len=25&lenF=26&lenL=27.5&pDist=0.5&nutWidth=1%2C92913386+&bridgeWidth=2%2C75590551+&oE=0.1118&oN=0.09375&oB=0.09375&oL=0.09375&oF=0.09375&oNL=0.09375&oNF=0.09375&oBL=0.09375&oBF=0.09375&root=12&scl=!+12tet.scl%0A!%0A12+tone+equal+temperament%0A12%0A!%0A100.0%0A200.%0A300.%0A400.%0A500.%0A600.%0A700.%0A800.%0A900.%0A1000.%0A1100.%0A2%2F1%0A&numFrets=24&numStrings=8&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&t%5B%5D=0&u=in&sl=multiple&scale=et&o=equal


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2012)

No Levi - just download the multipage PDF and stick them together so that the borders overlap. 

NUTS - Nope nothing wrong. Except I think the fretboard overhang is small. I thought it was 4mm not 2.7, but that's just from trying to measure it on my Ibanez and comparing string spread to nut width.
Perhaps you are downloading the PDF ticked as 'letter' rather than 'A4' and that's messing up your paper scaling.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> No Levi - just download the multipage PDF and stick them together so that the borders overlap.
> 
> NUTS - Nope nothing wrong. Except I think the fretboard overhang is small. I thought it was 4mm not 2.7, but that's just from trying to measure it on my Ibanez and comparing string spread to nut width.
> Perhaps you are downloading the PDF ticked as 'letter' rather than 'A4' and that's messing up your paper scaling.



also make sure in printer options you turn off the scaling option and select no formatting. went thru a shitton of printouts before i realized that was the problem

EDIT: just saw someone mention this before... sorry eagerness got the best of me


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool. Thanks dudes!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 24, 2012)

but if (on a 7 string) the nut width is 48 mm 
minus the string width 6x7mm (on my ibby)=42mm
so 48-42=6 on two sides of the fret board so one side is 3mm


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2012)

Perhaps make a thread asking about the correct overhang - wouldn't want to go wrong and have strings slipping off the sides! Can't say I'm certain, but I thought the nut spacing was more like 6.8mm on my RG7321. The string spread divided told me that. And the overhang does seem like 4mm. 
48 - (6.8mm x 6) = 7.2
Thats 3.6 not 4 yeah, but 2.7 does sound rather small


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 25, 2012)

On my fretboards, I do not have a fixed spacing between strings and overhang. As the low strings are much bigger than high strings, I made (is that what is called broad neck?  ) a fixed string to string spacing (side by side), and a fixed overhang from the side the outer strings.

I really prefer this, cause 3.5 mm for a low B string is very small, and for a high E string, it's very huge... I don't have the dimension in my mind, but I guess, it's something like 4.3 overhang for low B and little less than 3 for high E.

For your fretfind2D, the only thing I see is that first 3/4 frets are too angled, it will be impossible to place a chord on it... :/


----------

